# Will CORI/SORI prevent me from becoming an EMT?



## AsherMichael (Feb 4, 2009)

Bad cori/sori??


I am from Mass and I have a 3 page BAR. Most of the items are not serious and have been dismissed (larceny(bad check) op. after suspension, disturbing the peace,) arrest. from age 16-18

However, I now have a conviction that i recieved 2 yrs probation on for charges of A&B w/ dangerous weapon, Leaving the Scene, operating after, poss. of class A.

The only reasoning I have for my history of crime is a drug addiction that I have been clean of for a little more than a year now, and feel as though I have under complete control.

To the point: I have always been interested in becoming an EMT, I finally have the time to take the course, however, I am worried that I will not clear the CORI/SORI (Criminal Offenders Record Information) screen.

I do believe myself to be a responsible individual that has always tried to help people and responds well to "the call of duty". I feel much remorse and obligation towards my crimes and transgressions, and i believe I could convince a CORI/SORI hearings board of this.

Is it still possible for my to pass the CORI/SORI?

Thanks


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

Check with your local agencies.


----------



## AsherMichael (Feb 4, 2009)

Local Agencies? sorry, please explain.


----------



## silver (Feb 4, 2009)

call you state. google "(insert state name here) OEMS" and look for a phone number. Tell them what you told us. See what they say. If they say yes, you can call local EMS companies and see what they say.


----------



## vquintessence (Feb 4, 2009)

Asher, being from MA, you'll have to talk to OEMS (office of emergency medical services).  They're the ones who will have the final verdict.  Here's the link.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eohhs2t...f=dph_emergency_services_g_about&csid=Eeohhs2

Given your hx of recent violent offenses along with class A substance possession, your chances may be grim.  The state has a checklist for any healthcare provider that you must complete after school but BEFORE certification.  One question is regarding felonys, another is regarding substance abuse/possession, and another question is regarding violent offenses.  If you CANNOT pass the checklist, don't waste your time with the class, because all the training wont get you a job without the state endorsement.

No clue if you were guilty, settled out no contest, or got a CWOF, but talk with OEMS.  Honestly though, it's going to be an uphill battle.  But hell, we live in a corrupt liberal state and perhaps you could win.  Good luck with your continued recovery.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Feb 4, 2009)

There are things can keep you from getting licensed by your state and things that may just make a prospective employer move on to another applicant.

We really can't tell you what your state will say (Unless there is a member here that actually works for your state's OEMS)

Like what was mentioned multiple times, just call your state's EMS office and ask.  Some of the things might be excluded if you were a minor (sealed?).

Drug convictions and possibly the A&B might cause problems for you to get licensed but only your states licensing entity could give you a true definitive answer


----------



## imurphy (Feb 4, 2009)

Not to give you the bad news, but I know some people in my class in MA left after failing a CORI check. 

Even if OEMS lets you go ahead with your sheet, you have to think of prospective employers.

2 applicants, same skills and experience, 1 with a clean sheet, one without. Who will they choose?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 4, 2009)

Once you find out about your EMS office's stance on your history, there is the espungement option. However, this may not apply to all of your convictions, especially those related to weapons or violence.

Again, check with you EMS office first. And, keep yourself clean and clear of any future charges. 

http://www.criminalattorney.com/states/ma_expungement/index.html



> Massachusetts Gen. Laws Ann. ch. 276, 100A​
> 
> Any person having a record of criminal court appearances and dispositions may request that the commissioner seal such file. The commissioner shall comply with such request provided:
> 
> ...


 
For anyone else interested in this, here is a list of espungement laws for all the states.​ 
http://lawdigest.uslegal.com/expungement-of-criminal-records/general/​ 
​


----------

